# Ideas for "that time of the month"



## unloved (Feb 17, 2010)

So, we're back to having sex after six years of not at all. I don't even remember what we used to do during that time of the month. :scratchhead:

Actually, I do have some ideas  but this is a creative bunch so I'd like to know what you do.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Let him give you oil massages & you get to do him orally. I am sure you have already thought of these 2! Pretty much our routine, looking forward to some other spicy replies myself.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Let him give you oil massages & you get to do him orally. I am sure you have already thought of these 2! Pretty much our routine, looking forward to some other spicy replies myself.


Don't say I'm the only one who rarely allowed it to make any difference? (past that problem now ... just) In fact the very first time we ever slept together ... actually no, the first time we made love because we'd had a highly erotically charged but totally 'celibate' night before then I had to admit early in the evening that it was 'bad timing' .... did it stop us? Did it heck as like! In fact he's one of a breed who didn't even let it put him off oral.... not every time, mind you, but that time was rather special! 
Ok, on with your alternative answers


----------



## Sierra61 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have never understood why people have a problem having sex when the woman is on her period. What's the big deal? Use a diaphragm or just have a towel underneath. Unless the woman has an extremely heavy flow, what's the big deal? Why abstain from sex 3-5 days every month just because of that?


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

blowjobs and motrin lol


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The out of town cousin hasn't been in for a visit for a couple of years now. :smthumbup:


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

CaliRN said:


> blowjobs and motrin lol


Actually from what I understand... Aleve works better than Motrin.

+1 for the BJ's though!

It's not something that ever really bothered me. 

Doing it in the shower is a great place anytime of the month, but doubly so during 'That Time' if you're worried about a mess.


----------



## RunnerGirl (Feb 20, 2010)

Put a towel down on the bed. 

Problem solved! :smthumbup:

If the period really bothers you, then you can do blowjobs and just some nice touching/massage...

or, if you want to have sex and have no blood and make it look like there is no period, go purchase some Makeup Sponges from the convenience store. Insert it up there. Will make it seem like there is not a period happening at all. Works like a charm.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Good lord, its natures way of giving your body a rest. But her mouth still works
:lol:


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

shower it.... and keep going


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep, if its the light days, towels are perfect, most of the time you really wouldnt even need it, it may just calm ur fears about it. If not then defnitely the shower! You can get clean and dirty and have fun all at the same time, so its usually the last thing on ur mind!


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I think if you try having sex during your period you might find it's pleasurable and even relaxing in a different way. If you try it in the shower you probably won't even notice any mess....

The sensation is slightly different I've found but it's worth trying...


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Star said:


> Or there is always the massage parlor, eh flanders????


It is for the upscale gentlemen, you wouldn't understand. By the way it is Ned, not flanders, or Ned Flanders or Mr. Flanders.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

They say it eases the cramps, not that I would know, just what I have heard. Gentlemen hit the massage parlrs that week.:rofl:


----------



## pochael (Apr 12, 2010)

On heavy flow (if it is a bother) Have a toy? While you do him orally, get your self off with the toy. Or let him do it. But I have to tell ya, most of us guys are not marksman's.... LoL.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

When Aunt Flow comes to visit the HMW works wonders for her and I get a hand job or a Blow job. If realy hot and worked up just earn your red wings and go after it. Its not like you dont keep the clean up towel seperate from your other towels anyways. I am not a blood person so we use red towels. Who can tell. :rofl:


----------

